# Kitten Growth Rate Question



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

I have read that for the first 2 weeks the kittens should increase by about 10-15g a day. But what about after the 2nd week. Should the growth rate increase or decrease and by how much?


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanx for the information Heather Sharada. Do you know whether it varies and how it varies with persian kittens?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm not so fixated by how much weight the kittens gain, just that they do. That's what's important, that the kittens actuarally gain weight. It's even OK if they stand still a few days.

I don't start to worry until they lose weight.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Ok thanks for your help.


----------

